# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Rozstepy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Pojawiły mi się ciemne rozstepy w okolicach ud i tylka..czy jest jakis krem ktory je zlikwiduje?

Na piersiach mam bardzo duzo białych..czy da się coś z nimi zrobić?

----------


## Krzysztof

Jeśli rozstępy są świeże, można stosować różnego rodzaju kremy, zapytaj o nie w aptece. Natomiast na utrwalone, białe rozstępy które powstały najprawdopodobniej w czasie, gdy rosły Ci piersi preparaty zazwyczaj nie są skuteczne, ewentualne efekty mogą przynieść jedynie specjalne zabiegi. Pozdrawiam

----------

